# achat d'une vitre d'écran imac



## lefrederic (10 Mars 2012)

vitre de l'écran de mon Imac 21,5 cassée. Facile à remplacer soi-même, d'après les vidéos consultables sur le net. Mais où en acheter une?


----------



## Mitsuomi84 (10 Mars 2012)

Je ne sais pas ce que vaut ce site mais ça vaut le coup de regarder... Sinon la vitre est simplement fixé par système d'aimant c'est simple à démonter...
Dit nous si tu trouve ton bonheur ^^


----------



## CaBrAcHo (11 Mars 2012)

Tiens jètes un coup d'oeil par ici,  j'ai reçu la mienne en 5 jours via Chronopost. Tu peux y'aller les yeux fermer. 

Tiens bien compte de l'année de l'imac. 





http://stores.ebay.fr/Apple4Less-ir...230541014&_sid=52463614&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Moyintosh (28 Septembre 2013)

Salut à tous, 
Si vous avez besoin de pièce détaché pour vos imac, ipod etc...
Allez sur Alibaba, il y a tout ce dont vous aurez besoin.
J'ai changer mon écran complet imac 2012 pour 130 USD, or sur les sites tels que "welovemac" l'écran coute 500 USD.
J'avais essayé de les contacter, mais ils m'ont tout simplement traité comme une merde, alors j'ai contacté les chinois, et rien de plus simple et moins chère.
Résultat, j'ai économiser une petite fortune et mon écran est comme neuf!

Voila l'entreprise qu'il faut contacter pour l'écran de vos iMac:
[FONT=&quot]Shenzhen OJET Photoelectric Technology Co., Ltd
Dyran lui


PS n'oubliez pas de demander un rouleau de scotch double face! [/FONT]


----------



## VaillantDes (11 Décembre 2015)

Salutation à tous! 

@ *CaBrAcHo*

Je te remercie pour ton lien qui viens de me permettre à l'instant de passer une commande pour le remplacement de ma vitre cassée. 
Cette dernière est intervenue lors de la dépose de cette dernière, pour aller remplacer le ventilateur ODD qui fait un bruit de casserole. 
Pour ce qui est des ventillateur, je suis allé sur un cite de correspondance chinoise bien connu de tous maintenant. 

Avec mes remerciements les plus chaleureux.

+++Vds.



CaBrAcHo a dit:


> Tiens jètes un coup d'oeil par ici,  j'ai reçu la mienne en 5 jours via Chronopost. Tu peux y'aller les yeux fermer.
> 
> Tiens bien compte de l'année de l'imac.
> 
> ...


----------

